# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  AM29F400BB Programēšana

## Rock

Godātie kungi, vai ir kāds kurš var palidzēt nolasīt AM29F400BB mikroshēmas kodu (flash - atmiņa) un ierakstīt to tukšās.
Ja vajag kaut kāda samaksa, aprunāsim.

----------

